

Travis Archive: record and archive Travis CI build results for further analysis - jingweno
http://travisarchive.org

======
ozh
I don't get it. Archive _your_ travis builds, or archive every travis builds
that are generated every day? In which case, wow, what a waste of resources
really...

~~~
jingweno
It archive every travis builds are generated every day. The intention is to
apply analysis on the data so that you could ask question like which build has
the longest build time etc.

